# WTB Celestine The Living Saint's cloak and Iron Halo



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

*WTB Iron Halo (helmet) / Have $$ and some bitz*

hey everyone!

for a conversion, im looking for the cloak of Celestine the Living Saint.
as far as i know its a metal piece and the whole model (from the witchhunters army) costs €17.5.

also, im looking for her Iron Halo, or a simular iron halo (size matters) 

if you have these bits and are willing to sell or trade, pls reply to this thread or send me a PM 

cheers

**EDIT**

if everything is as it should, the cape is on its way now, but im still looking for Celestine the Living Saint's iron halo.

ive decided that if i cant get that, ill have to go with the SG SM helmet with the spiky iron halo attached to it. again, willing to pay or trade, although i dont have many bitz (and only SM bits)

pic of helmet im describing:









shoot me a PM if you have it


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

30 views and no replies?
maybe someone knows where to get it?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I had both but sadly i ended up butchering them into bitz for my pre-hersy armor right before you posted this -_- i still have her body though if your interested? And one master class GD entry painted Saint Celestine Model if it interests you.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

Azkaellon said:


> I had both but sadly i ended up butchering them into bitz for my pre-hersy armor right before you posted this -_- i still have her body though if your interested? And one master class GD entry painted Saint Celestine Model if it interests you.


aww 

well thanks for replying anyway  and im not interested in her body  (no not in that way ) but i wanted the cape and iron halo for a SM conversion


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

DijnsK said:


> aww
> 
> well thanks for replying anyway  and im not interested in her body  (no not in that way ) but i wanted the cape and iron halo for a SM conversion


Ya i tried, sadly it doesn't look right on Fw armor or captains since it has rather annoying little backpack.... And the cape is to large unless your doing an in air pose.


----------



## Churlton (Nov 23, 2007)

DijnsK,

I have the cape, but sadly not the Halo.

I am willing to trade.

PM me, if you are interested.

Dave


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I may have the halo. 

Let me look around and if I find it I will drop you a PM


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> I may have the halo.
> 
> Let me look around and if I find it I will drop you a PM


awesome, let me know if you find it, and if you would like to trade or sell it


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

edited, so bump


----------

